# Cherub and Olga Have Babies!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My most beautiful and handsome Cherub (son of FanTastic (fantail) and Peep (feral)) had paired up with Olga (Old German Owl who is a much older "woman"). Their first attempt at hatching babies failed .. both the eggs became cracked and didn't hatch. I was pleasantly surprised to find two little, bitty, fuzzy yellow beings under Mama Olga early this morning with the eggs shells neatly placed aside for disposal. Papa Cherub was doing nest duty tonight when I checked on them.

Hopefully will get pics tomorrow or over the weekend. These babies should be quite interesting looking little ones 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! 

I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess we can exchange baby pictures!! LOL...........just got my very first oops baby this morning!! 
I've got to go find pictures of Cherub and Olga.........don't remember which ones they are.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies.

Can't wait to see pictures.

Enjoy your new babies.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that is wonderful news! Castor's genes live on!!!!!

Looking forward to pictures. Sure hope they look like Grandpa.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This stork is getting a work out today!!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! I just checked on the little family and Mom was feeding the babies .. so far, all is well.

Maggie .. what a memory you have to remember that FanTastic is Castor and FanFan's daughter! There are days when I can't remember the "family tree" for some of my beloved pets!

Renee .. I have posted a few pictures of Cherub, but I'm sure there are none of Olga. Olga originally belonged to our member Daniel Scuiry and then went to live with Ellen (RElofts) along with her sibling when Daniel had to give up most of his birds. Some months later (maybe a year or more .. who knows), Ellen had the OGO girls sent down to me. Unfortunately Olga's sibling passed away some time ago. I guess I just never really thought of Olga being my personal pet pigeon, so I have been remiss in taking pictures of her. She is a lovely little whitish/creamish colored OGO, and I think she is maybe 6 or 7 years old .. will have to check the band.

Given the mixture of breeds and colors, it will be most interesting to see what the babies look like when they are grown. Cherub is a gorgeous fellow with most of the colors of the rainbow in his feathers.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, everyone! I just checked on the little family and Mom was feeding the babies .. so far, all is well.
> 
> Maggie .. what a memory you have to remember that FanTastic is Castor and FanFan's daughter! There are days when I can't remember the "family tree" for some of my beloved pets!
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought Olga was a racing pigeon. Shows how much I keep up huh? I'm like you......I can't keep up with family trees either. I do however have records if I have to know something, so I can look it up. 
So, we'll just wait "patiently" (yea, right) for pictures. I've been out to check on my baby too. I haven't seen them actually feeding it, but when I just went and looked, his teeny tiny little crop looked full, and Scooter has been sitting on this baby longer than he EVER sat on eggs....... I believe he's really proud of that baby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Scooter has been sitting on this baby longer than he EVER sat on eggs....... I believe he's really proud of that baby.


What a good Daddy bird! 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, it is easy to remember special pigeons. Castor's picture with FanTastic continues to be my favorite picture. He was gorgeous.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What interesting sounding pairings, Terry!! How FUN!

I, too, will look forward to pictures!!

Give all gentle hugs and scritches!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I have tried several times today for pictures but got none worth posting. We're having kind of an opposite situation from Renee here .. Cherub keeps running around handing out cigars or something and leaves poor Olga on the nest for very, very long shifts or gets on the nest with her for a short time. I'm going to go check in a bit as it's getting dark and see who is doing what. It's pretty apparent that they are an inexperienced pair and/or that Cherub is a bit of a lazy lout 

The babies are, however, doing just fine and are being well cared for in spite of the somewhat out of the ordinary nest sitting schedules.

There is another interesting pair in the works .. Darth Vader is seriously wooing, cooing, and courting Cameo, and it looks like he is being successful  Darth Vader is a self black West of England Tumbler and Cameo is a red and white Frillback.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the unexpected hatching! Bet the babies will be adorable! Hopefully, Cherub will settle down and let Olga take a break. 

Glad to hear that Darth has put himself back on the market. He is such an impressive bird! Waiting to hear if Cameo returns his affections!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Cherub was properly on nest duty when I checked just before dark. We'll see what's up in the morning  The babies are, of course, adorable. The one I got a good look at seems to have Mom's petite little beak .. still haven't gotten a good look at the other one. Both seem to be doing well.

I'd say it's a definite match between Darth and Cameo. They were snuggled up together for the night when I was out there. I truly can't imagine what a WOE/Frillback mix might look like, but we might be finding out .. you never know! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Cherub was properly on nest duty when I checked just before dark. We'll see what's up in the morning  The babies are, of course, adorable. The one I got a good look at seems to have Mom's petite little beak .. still haven't gotten a good look at the other one. Both seem to be doing well.
> 
> *I'd say it's a definite match between Darth and Cameo. They were snuggled up together for the night when I was out there. I truly can't imagine what a WOE/Frillback mix might look like, but we might be finding out .. you never know!*
> 
> Terry


Yikes, Terry! ANOTHER SUSPENSE THRILLER!! Sounds like a good book! 

Sure will be watching...and waiting!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, I have tried several times today for pictures but got none worth posting. We're having kind of an opposite situation from Renee here .. Cherub keeps running around handing out cigars or something and leaves poor Olga on the nest for very, very long shifts or gets on the nest with her for a short time. I'm going to go check in a bit as it's getting dark and see who is doing what. It's pretty apparent that they are an inexperienced pair and/or that Cherub is a bit of a lazy lout
> 
> The babies are, however, doing just fine and are being well cared for in spite of the somewhat out of the ordinary nest sitting schedules.
> 
> ...



How strange these birds are. You've got a hen that can't get a break and I've got one that can hardly get close to the nest, much less sit on it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pictures!*

Here are Cherub and Olga's little cherubs at 4 days old:










and Olga and Cherub:










Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh what adorable babies. Your birds are beautiful. Wonder what the babies will look like as they grow.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Oh Terry, the babies are precious, and the parents are absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see what they look like as the grow.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Babies are beautiful and the parents too. But ..Hey...with such a good lookin' Gran'ma....how could they miss???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, everyone! I am, of course, totally enchanted by these babies .. I never really expected Cherub and Olga to actually have babies, but I'm a happy camper. It truly will be interesting to see what the little "mutts" are going to look like.

Natch .. there's a little piece of pigeon poo on the back of one of the babies .. 

Nona!!!!! You are shameless  Thank you for the compliment .. now run out and get your eyes checked 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwwwww. They're so cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Awwwwww. They're so cute.


Thanks, MJ! Just checked on them and Mama Olga is sitting tight on them for the night with Papa Cherub nearby and "guarding" 

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I cannot BELIEVE I missed this blessed event!!!  How shameful of me.

They are just adorable - jez - I so love seeing the tiny yellow fuzzballs. And I really am looking forward to see these two grow up now that I've seen Cherub and Olga. 

Congratulations Terry - and of course, pass my congratulations onto the proud parents too


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Dezirrae said:


> I cannot BELIEVE I missed this blessed event!!!  How shameful of me.
> 
> They are just adorable - jez - I so love seeing the tiny yellow fuzzballs. And I really am looking forward to see these two grow up now that I've seen Cherub and Olga.
> 
> Congratulations Terry - and of course, pass my congratulations onto the proud parents too


Dez... it's all that contest work ... bet you hardly have time out for '' a spot o'tea!''


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Dez! The little Cherub family is doing wonderfully. The babies are total butterballs  Will try for new pics on Friday!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What sweet well-fed little ones!!! With those gorgeous parents, the babies are guaranteed to be adorable. Okay, they will probably have a crest (headdress), frill optional (fancy chest feathers). The babies look very pink, so can't tell what parental color they'll inherit. Ohh, the suspense!!! Need more photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What sweet well-fed little ones!!! With those gorgeous parents, the babies are guaranteed to be adorable. Okay, they will probably have a crest (headdress), frill optional (fancy chest feathers). The babies look very pink, so can't tell what parental color they'll inherit. Ohh, the suspense!!! Need more photos!


Thanks, Terri! The soonest for new photos will be Friday .. 

Yes, it is going to be very interesting to see what these two little ones end up looking like .. they have a veritable smorgasbord of things in their lineage!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Nine Days Old ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Aug08










Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ADORABLE!!!!! What beautiful babies, can't wait to see them when they are feathered out.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my  All I can say is those two are


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh they are SOOO cute!! Lookin' like they'll be white or have lots of white? Sure are sweet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! These two babies really are very, very sweet! It does look like they are going to be mostly white, but time will tell. I was looking at some baby photos of Cherub a couple of days ago, and he certainly turned out to look a lot different as an adult than he did as a youngster.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute, cute, cute!!! You always take such great baby pictures, Terry! Love how the light shines through those pin feathers. The head shape looks like a lot like the Old German Owl babies I've seen.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Terry, they are so beautiful - all pink and yellow. You can really see where their "ears" are in the last picture. Just adorable.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Sooooo, Terry ...... are ya gonna have a contest where the members throw a bunch o' names in a hat ...... or are ya gonna list a bunch for the members to vote in a poll on??? Hopefully you can come up with some goodies ... something more than TOOT & TWEET!!   That's my best shot .... brain dead today!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, everyone. Nona .. I've been thinking about names but nothing has really taken my fancy yet. Toot and Tweet actually could work .. we'll see in another few days or so.

We had a bit of a problem yesterday. Somebirdy had pecked the babies a little bit, so I was not a happy camper when I discovered this yesterday morning. I removed Cherub, Olga, and the babies and set them up in a large cage by themselves. It took Cherub and Olga a little bit to figure things out, but bless their little pigeon hearts, they picked right up on feeding their babies after a few hours. I was afraid I would be ending up raising these two the rest of the way, but so far, so good.

No serious damage was done by the pecking, but I didn't want to take a chance of the perp having another go at the babies and perhaps doing some serious harm. Don't know who the perp was.

Will get more pics in the next couple of days. The white feathers are really coming in strong now on the babies.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*13 Days Old ..*

Looks like they are going to be white or mostly so.

http://rims.net/2008Aug12










Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

All I can say is I wish I were there with you to hold and cuddle these adorable babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, they're going to be beautiful! Two little twins.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh what lovely little cuddlesome cuties. I bet your having a hard time staying away, proud grandma.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, I am a proud Grandma, but I'm doing pretty well at leaving the little ones alone. Cherub and Olga have turned out to be excellent parents and don't seem to need or be interested in any "help" from me 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, belated congratulations on the babies...they are simply adorable.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Terry, belated congratulations on the babies...they are simply adorable.
> 
> Linda


Thanks, Linda!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are a beautiful little bundle of feathers. White feathers. Congrats.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> They are a beautiful little bundle of feathers. White feathers. Congrats.


Thank you, Jay! I'm a very proud Grandma!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just love those beautiful babies!....I was wondering how you get that neat boarder around the first pics?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> just love those beautiful babies!....I was wondering how you get that neat boarder around the first pics?


They are picture frames from Corel Paint Shop Pro.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely healthy babies! Old German Owls (and probably other breeds) can experience some color change after the first adult molt - usually in the form of color shading. Charlie added a handsome dark chestnut to his red bars. I wonder if grizzles also add color as they mature?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

aww they are without a doubt cute as a pair of buttons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Terri and Lokota! The babies are still white, white, white 

Cherub definitely changed in color/feather patterns as he grew up .. You saw his adult pic in one of the early posts in this thread .. here he is as a youngster: 










Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, that's quite a transformation!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Very Smart Babies!*

Cherub and Olga's babies were 16 days old today and both were doing a pretty decent job of picking up seeds that their parents had slung all over the place. Also, one of the little ones toddled on over to the feed bowl and got right in .. awfully cute. Hope to get new pics tomorrow, but I think we might need to be considering some "genius" type names for these two 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Cherub and Olga's babies were 16 days old today and both were doing a pretty decent job of picking up seeds that their parents had slung all over the place. Also, one of the little ones toddled on over to the feed bowl and got right in .. awfully cute. Hope to get new pics tomorrow, *but I think we might need to be considering some "genius" type names for these two *
> 
> Terry


Darwin?
Albert?
Einstein?
Angelo?
Picasso?
Galileo?
Patton?
Plato?
Winston?
Sherlock?
Houdini?

ROFL...and the list goes on...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

How about WISDOM & TRUTH ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> How about WISDOM & TRUTH ...


Very good, Little Bird!!

AND, those remind me of...just _can't_ resist...

IF you have a WHITE bird...BLUE bird...RED bird...you could have

*Truth...Justice...Liberty...(or, American (Way)*... 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great names Shi and Nona! Thanks for posting them! I'll have to see what might fit these two young pigeon prodigies! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*17 Days Old!*

http://www.rims.net/2008Aug16










Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, they are now gracing my desktop. 

They are the cutest little babies.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!! Remind me of two puffy cotton balls  well - cotton balls with little pinkish heads that is


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are just adorable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Remind me of two puffy cotton balls  well - cotton balls with little pinkish heads that is


That's funny. They do look like little cotton balls with pink heads! Great description.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! They ARE darling babies (even if I am their grandma )! Their feathers are very dense .. I don't remember other babies having feathers as thick as these two have. Cotton balls .. hmmm .. 

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

They look as delicate as fresh fallen snowflakes ... .... kinda like they have some silkie in them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There ya go, for names. COTTON and SILK.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> There ya go, for names. COTTON and SILK.


I think that may be the right names, Jay! Thanks! Gotta think about it for a little bit!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think there are names cute enough for the two of them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> Don't think there are names cute enough for the two of them.


Well, Cotton and Silk are a whole lot better than Boll and Weevil which did cross my mind after all the cotton ball comments  Cotton and Chiffon also passed through the old synapses, but I think Chiffon is to "foo foo" of a name if that one turned out to be a boy  Still thinking .. 

Terry


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

how about cotton and fluffy as in a fluffy cloud lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> how about cotton and fluffy as in a fluffy cloud lol


OK .. Fluffy is also good! Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cotton and Cloud. If Cloud were to turn out to be a girl, then you could call her "Candy Cloud". That way, you could have Cotton and Candy Cloud. If Cotton turned out to be a girl, then you could have Cotton Candy and Cloud.

There was a song that I remember from many decades ago that started of as "Cotton Candy Clouds, so fluffy and whiiiiiiiiite... "

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Cotton and Cloud. If Cloud were to turn out to be a girl, then you could call her "Candy Cloud". That way, you could have Cotton and Candy Cloud. If Cotton turned out to be a girl, then you could have Cotton Candy and Cloud.
> 
> There was a song that I remember from many decades ago that started of as "Cotton Candy Clouds, so fluffy and whiiiiiiiiite... "
> 
> Pidgey


OK .. the synapses have finally clicked into place .. they shall be Cotton and Cloud .. forget all the other stuff .. now I just have to decide which is Cotton and which is Cloud (and how to tell them apart)! Thanks, everyone .. babies are now named!

Pidgey .. let's not forget the genius part  These two babies at 16 days old yesterday were doing pretty well at eating on their own!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> now I just have to decide which is Cotton and which is Cloud (and how to tell them apart)! Thanks, everyone .. babies are now named!
> 
> Terry


They are so much alike. Why not paint one of their little toenails with red nail polish? When I wanted to be able to tell the difference between two of mine that were so much alike, I put white out on one of their wing feathers. As they grew older, they changed enough to be able to tell the difference, and the white out wore off. It worked


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*OK .. So Here's How It Is ..*

Cotton has a smooth head like Daddy Cherub .. Cloud is growing a little crest like Mama Olga .. shouldn't be a problem at all to tell them apart now! 

New pics on Friday if I can manage it .. they are doing well and are just gorgeous big babies!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good. Wasn't that considerate of them to make it easy to tell them apart. Cute. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is awfully considerate of them  Can't wait to see the pictures (but I'll have to... will be out of town Friday through late Sunday  )... they are so adorable already I can just imagine how cuddly they look now!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*23 Days Old ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Aug22










Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What adorable snow white babies! Beautiful little faces!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't try to take pictures of those babies in the snow!!! You'd NEVER find them! They are SO pretty and white. Love the baby ducks too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Love the names of Cloud and Cotton. If Cloud didn't have the little topknot they would be identical.

That is a beautiful little fledgling, Terry. The colors and patterns on its feathers are quite lovely. Wonder if this is an opal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're so white. Very pretty. They just keep getting better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*41 Days Old -- Big Birds Now*

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09










Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're getting to be quite grown up. Still beautiful.


----------



## rigby_321 (Aug 26, 2008)

gorgeous! what a pair


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That crest is so adorable on Cloud and sweet little Cotton has such beautiful big eyes. Love the flash of iridescence on Cherub!


----------

